# Aura Bath & Spa or Satin vs Zinsser Perma white, what sheen for kids room



## rockisland (Mar 23, 2010)

Going to pain the bathrooms now. Is the Aura still winner over the Perma white on the bathrooms?

What sheen of Aura do everyone select for kids room?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

rockisland said:


> Going to pain the bathrooms now. Is the Aura still winner over the Perma white on the bathrooms?
> 
> *Yes, plus its available in any color.*
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------

